# Garden Tool Storage in Shed



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Got a shed, got a stack of garden tools, would like them a bit more organised, not necessarily off the floor but secure against the wall would be nice.

I'm thinking a couple of batons and some terry clips will do the job, maybe a couple of double hook bike holder type things.

What are folks doing? Any inspiration?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd go with a baton of wood along. Then screws and nails to hang things on. Write what each nail is for too, as nothing worse than getting them all spaced nicely to forget where they went and have to mess around figuring it all out.
Play around first with layout to make most of the space. My spade hangs nicely between the lawn rake and snow shovel, because its shorter the 3 can be closer together. 
I realise how sad that sound BTW. :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, I’d do the baton fixed to the shed and then an assortment of clips / hooks etc etc


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Top tip on labelling :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

In my allotment shed, i have a batton maybe 10" off the floor and a second one at just below waist height and then drop the spades, forks, rakes, hoes etc behind the two battons and it holds them in place. I then have battons going all the way round with various hooks for hanging things, also clothes pegs with one side screwed into the batton which are great for gardening gloves etc

I've banged long nails into the batton and drilled a hole in the hand tool's handles (trowel, dibber etc) and you can either hang them on the nails through the drill hole or with a loop of string through the handle.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Oooh, I hadn't thought of a baton enclosure, that might work and just toss the things in there and even hooks on the front.... hhmmm...


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I don’t think I’d use Terry spring clips as it’s often a two handed job to put the tool back in, and if tight might damage a wooden handle.

I’ve taken the batten route, and used the large red-plastic covered hooks you get various styles of in the likes of pound shops or eBay. Labelling and staggering seem good suggestions.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Went with a combo in the end - nastiest "batons" in history as B&Q wouldn't cut anything but sheets so had to get the only really weedy things that would fit in the car, then some hangers for the tools with hand handles, some terry clips for the tools with straight handles just to save them falling over, and some knobs for the tools with ties.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

door knobs are a great idea / beats my cheap-ass hammer a nail in solution!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Went with a combo in the end - nastiest "batons" in history as B&Q wouldn't cut anything but sheets so had to get the only really weedy things that would fit in the car, then some hangers for the tools with hand handles, some terry clips for the tools with straight handles just to save them falling over, and some knobs for the tools with ties.


Looks good, nice job with the knobs - you going to paint them ?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Went with a combo in the end - nastiest "batons" in history as B&Q wouldn't cut anything but sheets so had to get the only really weedy things that would fit in the car, then some hangers for the tools with hand handles, some terry clips for the tools with straight handles just to save them falling over, and some knobs for the tools with ties.


Very tidy and oddly satisfying!

The B&Q thing is because their saws are only designed to cut sheet materials, there is no way of holding smaller section wood so it can get grabbed by the blade and that never ends well. They will also not cut doors because they can't guarantee accuracy and treated timber because the chemicals used in the treatment process create toxic sawdust, which is not only hazardous to breathe in it also cannot be recycled.

Take a saw with you next time


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

grunty-motor said:


> door knobs are a great idea / beats my cheap-ass hammer a nail in solution!


Thanks, it was 100% going to be screws but stumbled on these for couple of quid a bag and was feeling flush!



Andyblue said:


> Looks good, nice job with the knobs - you going to paint them ?


Thanks, I hadn't thought to, it's a nice idea, I'll put it on the job list but I don't think I'll ever get to it.
I cant ever imagine the conversation - "What are you doing at the weekend?" - "I'm painting the knobs in my shed"!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Mcpx said:


> Very tidy and oddly satisfying!
> 
> The B&Q thing is because their saws are only designed to cut sheet materials, there is no way of holding smaller section wood so it can get grabbed by the blade and that never ends well. They will also not cut doors because they can't guarantee accuracy and treated timber because the chemicals used in the treatment process create toxic sawdust, which is not only hazardous to breathe in it also cannot be recycled.
> 
> Take a saw with you next time


Thanks, hopefully eliminate the swearing as I stumble on a rake for 17th time that day 

Yeah, I understood when the B&Q guy explained, I'd just made assumptions. Was annoying there was very little in shorter lengths too, I can get 2.1 in the car but that's it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> .
> I cant ever imagine the conversation - "What are you doing at the weekend?" - "I'm painting the knobs in my shed"!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Batten. 

A 'baton' is what a conductor uses to direct an orchestra.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

After shuffling round this awkwardly shaped snow shovel for a couple of weeks, had a moment of inspiration for a couple of spare clips...


----------

